# What can I do about butt acne?



## dansantos87 (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you ever experienced a literal pain in the butt that continues all the way down your leg? My _*http://www.healthresource4u.com]butt ache[/URL]*_ when I bend, walk up the stairs, and get up from my seat.etc. I get a sharp pain every now and then in my butt, but today it lasted all day. I also have a really bad stomach ache. I left school early today. Also I'm incredibly tired and thirsty. I have been tired and thirsty for like 3 months now. I don't know what to do! What is it?


----------



## TVgirl (Sep 16, 2009)

dansantos87 said:


> Have you ever experienced a literal pain in the butt that continues all the way down your leg? My _*http://www.healthresource4u.com]butt ache[/URL]*_ when I bend, walk up the stairs, and get up from my seat.etc. I get a sharp pain every now and then in my butt, but today it lasted all day. I also have a really bad stomach ache. I left school early today. Also I'm incredibly tired and thirsty. I have been tired and thirsty for like 3 months now. I don't know what to do! What is it?


Well that isn't specific enough but pain that radiates from your bum down your leg could be from the sciatic nerve. Usually that is felt kind of down the but cheek and down the leg. It is quite painful and can be stimulated from the movements you are mentioning. You can research "sciatica" !!! If your pain is actually IN your rectum area, then it could be gas pains or pain from constipation, (but I don't normally hear about that running down your leg).Drink plenty of water and try not to sit for long periods of time. Do some gentle stretches which can relieve some tension. If you are dehydrated that can cause alot of stress on your body and your muscles. You need to get that under control. Thirst means you are not drinking enough. How much do you pee in a day ?


----------



## pelskate (Nov 21, 2011)

TVgirl said:


> Well that isn't specific enough but pain that radiates from your bum down your leg could be from the sciatic nerve. Usually that is felt kind of down the but cheek and down the leg. It is quite painful and can be stimulated from the movements you are mentioning. You can research "sciatica" !!! If your pain is actually IN your rectum area, then it could be gas pains or pain from constipation, (but I don't normally hear about that running down your leg).Drink plenty of water and try not to sit for long periods of time. Do some gentle stretches which can relieve some tension. If you are dehydrated that can cause alot of stress on your body and your muscles. You need to get that under control. Thirst means you are not drinking enough. How much do you pee in a day ?


 I have to agree that dehydration can cause cramping. Drink lots of water, be as active as you can, stretch, and make sure you get enough potassium(K). K is abundant in vegetables and fruits.


----------

